# Sigur Ros ()



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

for all you guys who really appreciate music. checkout Sigur Ros, mainly their old album "()".

check out the story behind it:


> "( ) (2002)
> 
> Drummer Ágúst left the band after the recording of Ágætis byrjun and was replaced by Orri Páll Dýrason. In 2002, their highly anticipated follow-up album ( ) was released. Upon release all tracks on the album were untitled, though the band later published song names on their website. *All of the lyrics on ( ) are sung in Vonlenska, also known as Hopelandic, a constructed language of nonsense syllables which resembles the phonology of the Icelandic language. It has also been said that the listener is supposed to interpret their own meanings of the lyrics which can then be written in the blank pages in the album booklet.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18dDWDiXz8

he seems very into his music. definitely gives me chills just listening



ps: i know this song is in Vanilla Skys


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, for some really fine music!


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty amazing music and if you are really looking for something that "gives you chills" watch their music videos. Incredible music, coupled with some stuff that is pretty gut wrenching and, depending on your stance on certain things, simply brilliant. True artists in every sense.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nBpMq86OSY&NR=1


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Life, Death, Love, Beauty, just everything  Incredible !!

These guys will be huge for a very long time 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zj55gaAgM4&NR=1


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's radiohead, before they sucked.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-F5L1S7LKU


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Can anyone recommend their "best" CD, to start with?


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw them at the small theater at Madison Square Garden, and they were running some type of surround setup. 
There were tons of girls in the audience drawn to tears from the music. You could hear all the sniffling in surround during the breaks between songs


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Beau said:


> Can anyone recommend their "best" CD, to start with?


()


It doesnt have a title or even _real _track names.

http://www.amazon.com/Sigur-Rós/dp/B00006LLNU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1211480665&sr=8-5



Soundsaround said:


> I saw them at the small theater at Madison Square Garden, and they were running some type of surround setup.
> There were tons of girls in the audience drawn to tears from the music. You could hear all the sniffling in surround during the breaks between songs


LAWL! probably hearing your own tears & sniffles :


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

You can download a few of their tracks from their site
http://sigur-ros.co.uk/media/index.php


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

"( )" to me is a great album but has a very teary, heart wrenched sound. its a very emotional set of works. Agaetis Byrjun (my favorite) and Takk are also very much worth listening to. 

i can't wait till sigur ros comes by again....they're one of my favorites


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

An excellent band across the board, particularly Takk and ().

Be sure to check out other good Icelandic artists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Iceland


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk/band/disco/agaetis.php


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0BDjFxQnQ8&NR=1

Jonsi is making that cello bow work on his electric guitar and everyone else just makes this intense


----------

